# One of my cats is peeing in the bath!



## Boluna (Aug 21, 2013)

No idea how to stop it. Twice now I've spotted yellow, dried wee in the bath. It has only happened when both me and my partner are at work and the cats are left to their own devices. 

I know I could simply shut the bathroom door when we aren't in, however that isn't fool-proof so just wondering if anyone can suggest something we can do. Not only that but our cats are house cats and I know at least one of them likes to lap water out of the sink and I don't want to narrow the space they have if I can avoid it. 

Note: it doesn't look like they're weeing a lot, it is only several large drops. Could one of them be marking? Would Urine Off work?


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

First of all: WHERE do you have the cat litter placed?
I had one cat years ago that just did not like the place for what ever reason. Either she would pee over the edge as doing it on purpose and even with a ... ah, how is the top called around, I forgot, so a closed litter, she would have turned that way that she pees outside. Sometimes did not even bother going there but having a particular place to go (which was my laundry that was next to the heating in our bathroom). So I finally decided to give in and put the litter where my laundry was and that did work well. Since then the cat agreed and never had a problem again with peeing somewhere else.

Maybe you've just a stubborn cat like mine, too.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cats sometimes like to use an area that is not hard like litter, I am having a problem with one of mine, and not sure if its an anxiety thing or urine infection, she does it on windowsills, small side tables, in the bath, today in the bathroom wash basin, on the fireplace, you name it
If it is just drops I would check she /hasn't got an infection like cystitis, 
I am taking mine for a check up this week, as I am at a loss what to think about it too, but she leaves huge puddles


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I have an oriental that pees in the bath, the sink or even the toilet.

I knew he peed in the toilet cos I have seen him do it and then I couldn't understand why the gold coloured plug hole in the bath kept going green.and then I saw him peeing in the sink too.

I don't think he likes the litter going between his toes......and he only pees in it.....lol


----------



## Boluna (Aug 21, 2013)

I have one litter tray in the far corner of the kitchen downstairs, and two virtually next to each other in an empty bedroom upstairs. We had trouble with one cat who took ages to adjust to the new cat litter when we switched to oko, but apart from that haven't had any issues for almost two months since then. And the thing is the cat who objected initially to the new litter, Bobby, is the one who I have never witnessed being interested in the bath. Luna has used every litter box and litter type going on day 1 of us trying it. 

My bathroom is a long galley type. There's no way I can get a litter tray in there as I'd have to step over it to get to the toilet, it would be next to a radiator or blocking access to the sink.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

He might not like the litter, where the litter tray is, it might be too dirty or (possibly) too clean, it might be too small, he might want one tray for pee and another for poo.

If there are no signs of problems peeing I'd try another tray in a different location and see what happens.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

It's quite a common problem.. Apparently they are attracted to the smell of the drains from the plug hole... Easily solved by leaving a couple of inches of water in the bath until they break the habit!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd definitely get him checked for cystitis/crystals - especially as you say its just a few drops. It can get serious very fast for tom cats so worth checking asap. 

If he pees in the bath while you're around try and get it in a bottle for the vet to dip!


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

My cat did this when he had a urine infection. Definately worth getting a pee sample for the vet to check. Apparently if they're experiencing pain when they're peeing they find the cool surface of the bath soothing.

If you can spot your cat when he's going to wee in his litter tray it should be fairly simple to slip a small shallow container, maybe a plastic lid, under him as he pees.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If one of your cats was scent marking in the bath I would expect a lot more urine than a few drops. It sounds much more like a cat with cystitis or UTI who is weeing frequently and only passing a small amount of urine at a time. As others have said I would definitely get your cats checked out buy the vet.

Urine Off is a biological cleaner, used for cleaning up cat urine. You can use it to clean the bath if you want, but a good swish round with cold water should be just as effective for cleaning a bath in this instance.


----------



## Boluna (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't know if I made myself clear but he's not doing it every day it's just been twice over the last month that there's been wee there, no other spotting or anything around the house, normal amount of wee in the litter trays. It comes across to me as more of a behavioural thing. Or maybe as someone says one of them is just attracted to the drain smell?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you tried putting a litter tray in the bath and see if he uses it there?


----------



## Bakerboy3685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Boluna said:


> I don't know if I made myself clear but he's not doing it every day it's just been twice over the last month that there's been wee there, no other spotting or anything around the house, normal amount of wee in the litter trays. It comes across to me as more of a behavioural thing. Or maybe as someone says one of them is just attracted to the drain smell?


I posted a thread same as this a few months ago when first got my cats. One of them was going in the bath and even on a few occasions pood in there . As suggested earlier by someone else we put some water in the bath and that stopped it!

We stopped putting water in the bath as she did not seem interested anymore but now it has started again so back to putting some water in again . She does not pee anywhere else thankfully and happily uses the litter trays so can only assume she prefers the bath. She also decided to use our new bath matt which has now gone in the cupboard after a wash.


----------



## Boluna (Aug 21, 2013)

Well it's been about a week now and it hasn't happened again. Think it may well be an occasional thing which is a relief.


----------



## susan callinswood (Oct 17, 2015)

oliviarussian said:


> It's quite a common problem.. Apparently they are attracted to the smell of the drains from the plug hole... Easily solved by leaving a couple of inches of water in the bath until they break the habit!


This is one of the best answers I have read, and not thought of!! One of my cats have been peeing in the sink and so we had her checked at the vets for a water infection. She had an injection but still does it!!! Before I read your post I started putting water in the sink, and so far so good  hope I have not got to keep this up forever though!! Haha thank you


----------

